

Nokia Caught Wiretapping Encrypted Traffic From Its Handsets - Angostura
http://falkvinge.net/2013/01/11/death-twitches-nokia-caught-wiretapping-encrypted-traffic-from-its-handsets/

======
thefreeman
Repost: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5040209>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5035907>

